# few big vs many small



## sativaplanet420 (Feb 1, 2009)

I am torn in between the two. Will I yield more off 48 plants in 5 gal dwc buckets grown 3' - 4' tall or two 4' x 8' flood tables with 77 clones each.

I have an area that's 12' length x 6' high x 4' deep. I got two 1000 watt hps on light rails. Should I go with fewer bigger plants or many small? I only care about yield.

I have a dwc mother and it grows faster then my ebb and flow plants. I'm leaning towards fewer bigger ones.

To me it seems like I could fit 48 plants in this area with approx 3 ounces a plant. That would include more vegging then flowering clones. I would assume flowering about 154 clones in the same area would give me a 1/2 oz at most per plant?

I'm kind of just guessing yields, although they seem logical to me.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sounds logical to me also. One thing you may want to consider if you go with the few big. 

Train them with a screen and keep them all the same height. You will use your light more efficiently and get a better yield. Works for me in a much smaller scale and I will never grow without one again. SCROG​


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Feb 2, 2009)

one thing you should consider is the LAW in your area , some courts go real hard on growers with lots of little plants as they calculate how much they could yeild, if each plant was grown to its full potential .


----------



## sativaplanet420 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have been keeping laws in consideration. It looks like I will benefit the most doing the dwc buckets. It's gonna be cheap to build too!


----------



## gwerns nugs (Feb 2, 2009)

i dont know where u guys live but out here in cali i look at it like this...im only growing 25 plants.....people all around me are hot tapping stealin power) and breakin limits blowin up whole houses....i play the odds personnaly...go big or go home just dont be the top dawg....alameda county in oakland doesnt have a budget to prosecute marijuana offenders...too much crack coke heroin n prositution...do what is best for your legal situation..


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 3, 2009)

i was thinking about this today actually
firstly i know most professional indoor growers go for SOG, so there must be a reason

but lets say that you have a strain of plant that flowers in a fixed set of time, say 10 weeks (i know some flower quicker)
and lets say that your clone takes a set amount of time to strike/root, say 2 weeks (sure some people can clone in 1)
then thats 11 weeks fixed and constant you have to grow the plant not including veg time

so if you veg for 1 week its a 12 week turn around time, if you veg for 4 weeks its a 15 week turn around time all up
now lets say that a plant vegged for 4 weeks will be 4 times as big as a plant vegged for 1 week. therefore for 3 extra weeks time, you get 4 times as much plant, and 4 times as many buds. APPROXIMATELY.

so moving from a 1 week veg (more smaller flowers) to a 4 week veg(less bigger flowers) you have 3 extra weeks time and 4 times as many buds

27% extra time, electricity, water, nutes, etc for a 300% bigger return.
this seems to be a very good idea based on these numbers.

and yet everyone thats serious about growning goes SOG and lots of small plants.

ps getting busted its better to have less plants where i live.
and maintenece is easier on less plants too with some systems


----------



## Shift (Feb 3, 2009)

I prefer bigger plants.
I just enjoy the satisfaction of holding the cola's once harvest comes.


----------



## peephole (Feb 3, 2009)

most states have a minimum mandatory 5 years for 100+ plants.. keep it under 100


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 3, 2009)

Dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> i was thinking about this today actually
> firstly i know most professional indoor growers go for SOG, so there must be a reason
> 
> but lets say that you have a strain of plant that flowers in a fixed set of time, say 10 weeks (i know some flower quicker)
> ...




hello... the reoson people go SOG is because they get only a bunch of big tops... You know that those will sell better than little nugs that you get ont he lower parts of plants in typical setups. 

It really depends on your light system and your space. 

Me im only able to grow 6 plants. The law is a tricky one...12 immature OR 6 mature... that is the law and most people convert the OR into AND.... LOL>.. Anyway... Supercropping takes care of all of the issues for me... no screens... no tieng all the time... and a nice even canopy full of tops... PLus i get the little shit ont he bottom for some very good Butter/oils/hash....

Now of course the little shit can get fixed using larger bulbs... say 1000 watter vs 600 vs 400 have a big diference in lumens... but also in depth reach of growth into your plant... 

SOG is nice for comercial as there is a very short veg time and you get allot of top buds.... I think supercropping is the best for single to low count plant aplications. 

Good luck .


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

doctorgreeneggsandham said:


> Dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc dwc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jnuggs (Feb 3, 2009)

I figure some people(like I have thought about for my next grow) would like to go SOG to be able to grow many different strains, instead of just a couple. I would like to have 5 or 10 different strains cured and on hand. This would not be for commercial reasons what so ever. I just happen to love Mary and all her flavors, smells, highs, and looks!


----------



## sativaplanet420 (Feb 3, 2009)

How about supercropping in my dwc setup?


----------



## gwerns nugs (Feb 4, 2009)

SOG all the way...we all know about light penetration into larger plants is wel.....WEAK...sog = a more realistic/USEFULL way to grow...here in cali bay area i am not trippn at all about police...now im not sayin Fuck the police but i am saying they are quite busy so why not just help myself..... SOG= more tops (thanks Gen Franco) no one wants popcorn nugs...go lots of small...transplant into 3.5 gall or so b4 flowering...i go from rockwool to 1.5 gall to 4 and flower after 2 weeks transplant....


----------



## sativaplanet420 (Feb 6, 2009)

Fo shizzle my smokaz


----------



## FLoJo (Feb 6, 2009)

heath robinson got over 5 lbs from 2 plants under 1800w... just something to ponder


----------



## murtymaker (Feb 6, 2009)

I have the same question but a lil different. 

My system (aeroflo2 36-site) has it's net cups only about 6" away from each other. I have a 1000w on a rail.

If I only grow 18-25 plants is that enough room for them to grow big? Or is 6" between plants going to cause problems? Or the will the 1000w penetrate deep enough to still let them grow big with many tops? 

Or should I just put them straight into flowering to keep them just one cola plants? Keep in mind the law here says no more than 30 plants.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 7, 2009)

1000W penetrates deep
people that say light doesnt penetrate are talking crappy little CFLs n shit


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 7, 2009)

I would add an extra 2 x 600 watt lights and only grow 4-6 plants. I would then expect a minimum of 5 pound overall yield.

Thats just the way I like to grow em so im just throwing that option out there. 

Obviously my answer to your question is smaller numbers and bigger plants.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 7, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> I would add an extra 2 x 600 watt lights and only grow 4-6 plants. I would then expect a minimum of 5 pound overall yield.
> 
> Thats just the way I like to grow em so im just throwing that option out there.
> 
> Obviously my answer to your question is smaller numbers and bigger plants.


I like big plants... waiting all that time for some lollipops just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## sativaplanet420 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have decided on SOG for the following reasons : A lot less trimming at harvest (hate that shit with a burning passion), all nice fat top cola buds verses a variety of small and big buds, easier to grow since there is less veg time, I'll always have pot to smoke, easier setup to maintain and build, cheaper to build flood tables vs a large scale dwc setup, and thats about all i think of right now =)


----------



## Microracer87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Big plants is the way to go. I have two grapefruit haze trained into a 4x4 are with just a 400watt light and the results are pretty good i may say. I'm thinking of adding another 400watt cool tube in my tent though because why deny my babys the best... also to have better light coverage


----------



## sativaplanet420 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's a lot less work to do sog though. You take a cutting from a mother, clone it, veg a week or so, then flower! Big plants take a long time to grow and way to much work to trim. I think I'll leave the big plants for outdoors. . . . . I have always grown fewer big plants, so I at least wanna try sog for a lil while and see what kinda results I get and how much work it is in comparison.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 9, 2009)

Do as you wish... But i feel that in the time you flower 60-65 days most of the times... is far enough for me to get 6 big plants... So the cycles lives on... I clone right before i put them into flower... that way maybe 10 days to root... 40-45 days vegging... I dont think its bad... plus you just put new ones in there the day you crop... 

How you like my 6 plant SOG lol








I wouldnt mind comparing with someone elses 4x4 doing small clone sogs


----------



## sativaplanet420 (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL. thats bad ass. what kind of nutes ya using? medium?


----------



## cannabiscrusader (Feb 9, 2009)

i go sog. flower closet is 7' tall 4x4. I put a shelf in and have doubled my floor space. 2 mother plants topped and lst, clones root in a week, veg for a week and in they go. 24 plants every 2 weeks or so


----------



## sativaplanet420 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm going with three 4' x 4' tables and doing 9 week plants.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 9, 2009)

sativaplanet420 said:


> LOL. thats bad ass. what kind of nutes ya using? medium?


soil... advanced nutrients and fox farm combo...


----------

